# Is Your Horse Famous?!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Is your horse famous? Or sired/out of someone famous? Perhaps you own a winning racehorse, or have brought home first place at a rodeo or jumping event.*
*Let's hear about them! (pictures are great too!!)*

Personally, i don't own a famous horse but my 08 filly's grandsire is a famous cutting horse by the name of _Smart Peppy Lena_ (full brother to _Smart Little Lena_).
Can't find a picture of him, but i have a crummy picture of my filly's sire _Colonels Peppy Lena_ as well as my filly, _Lovely Little Lena_.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Not so much famous - But well known in my area. My little Arab won our Zone Sporting (Gameing) Championships 5 years in a row. The zone is made up of like 14 different clubs so it's a big comp. He is semi-retired from gameing now, unbeaten in half a decade :]


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

My Horse isnt Famous but his Sire is a famous cutting horse by the name of ' Master Jay' :]
A PROVEN SIRE WITH PROGENY EARNINGS OF OVER $186,000. Unfortunately Master Jay had to be humanely put down due to kidney failure


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The TB gelding I had for a bit was sired by Pine Bluff: Pine Bluff (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Lane's End Stallions

And a QH mare I helped rescue was the granddaughter of Streakin Six.


----------



## Kaylerz (Aug 4, 2010)

My Qaurter Horses' grandfather (or great grandfather i can't remember) was _Go Man Go_.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My arab isn't famous but his great great great grandsire from his sire's side is Carmargue and from what some people have told me that are in to arabs and know bloodlines, its super awesome 

First one is Amir, second is Carmargue


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My Geldings parents aren't anything extroirdinaire, but his grandfather is Top Vantage, who was HYPP/NN:

*Stallion Show Record for Top Vantage*
*Reserve World Champion*
*Top Ten World Show*
*Superior Halter*
*Quarter Horse Congress*

Top Vantage is out of Impressive:
*Stallion Show Record for Impressive*
*World Champion*
*Halter Point Earner*

Who's father was Lucky Bars (TB) which links him to Three Bars (TB) (who was a Hall of Fame horse), Three Bars was bred to Fulfilment, who gets you to Man O' War and Fair Play, he also has wimpy, Joe Reed and some other big names...

This is fun!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

My horse's sire's sire is Hollywood Dun It. Is that too far back? 

He's reining bred, but he has been a very good Dressage horse


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

My horse is not so much famous he won over 30k in race winnings. his sire though was in the kentucky derby in 1995


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

One of the quarter horses my family owns has Zippo Pine Bar bloodlines. 
But then again he sired a ton of foals-not that impressive anymore =)


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Your filly has very similar bloodlines to my gelding  His dam was Docs Peppy Cutter. 

He's got some famous horses in his bloodline like Doc Bar, Peppy San, Peppy San Badger


----------



## camphammock (Aug 5, 2010)

not yet but i want to famous it can any body tell how itz possible


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

camphammock said:


> not yet but i want to famous it can any body tell how itz possible


 Me to! ha ha. Probably takes alot of work... *sigh*


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

My once in a lifetime horse Ruling Angel (she's back in Oz) was sired by Rancho Ruler, famous Australian racehorse. He was a top racehorse sire in the 90's, group 1 stakeswinner and sire of many many winners. My girl couldn't win a race to save herself, 11 starts for 7 lasts I think, never placed he he. Good thing she could jump like a deer!

Oh and another horse of mine was somewhat infamous, banned from two associations cos he was a nutjob and went off the deep end frequently, putting others around him in danger. Had to sell him eventually, only horse I have ever been glad to get rid of!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My once in a lifetime wasn't famous (except to me), but his father was an Arabian Nationals Top 10 stallion (SX Conquistador), and his paternal grandsire (Serafix) was even more famous than his son.

On his dam's side, his maternal great grandfather was Bask, another Arabian great back in the day.

He was performance bred out the wazoo, but didn't want to perform in a show ring. So we switched over to trail riding/CTR/LDR when he was 10 y/o.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

My gelding's great grandfather is Two Eyed Jack


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My gelding ain't famous (except for perhaps being the one they always suspect first of tearing down the wire), but his sire is the recently deceased GS Khochise+++//, grandsire the great Khemosabi++++//.

Pickles, and a pic of Khemo so you can see the feint resemblance of their facial markings, which I thought was cool carried over:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> My gelding's great grandfather is Two Eyed Jack


My old instructor owns a grandson out of him


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats really kool! ^^ what was he trained to do?


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

my horse has zippo pine bar , red sonny dee and poco bueno in his bloodlines. also when he was a baby, he was second in the nation halter horse for paint. now hes a western pleasure horse and has won greatly at paint and pinto worlds.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Thats really kool! ^^ what was he trained to do?


I'm not sure what he was originally trained for. Jack is mainly a roping horse, but he occasionally runs some barrels and poles.


----------



## dop (Nov 7, 2009)

My daughter's horse 'Kiyah' has Two Eyed Jack and Three Bar bloodlines. An incredibly smart and extremely athletic 4 y.o. mare...picks up new skills quickly and easily. She can be a handful though!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My friends horse Roving Cassanova has War Admiral and Man o War in his bloodlines... does that count lol?


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

My old gelding's sire was Nariadni.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My horse isn't "famous" but he's famous to everybody around here. I mean like EVERYBODY knows him! lol His registered name is Mr. Shamado. My old Arab, reg name JJ Bushido aka Boo wasn't famous but he could've easily been a scottsdale champion. He had AMAZING conformation. He had some great bloodlines, too, he was a double Bask+ (I have no idea how many +'s are after Bask's name... lol) great grandson and I'm pretty sure he had some Versace in him as well. I miss my old booger!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My horse is famous for eating all the leftover hay in the barn!


----------



## xShilohxLovex (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, I own an off the track Thoroughbred. ^___^
I don't know who his sire/dam is but I know he's out of famous horses I'm almost positive lolz.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Bah, not to brag...
My horse is flooded with amazing bloodlines 

So yes, my horse is quite famous. Eldo was also shown all over the west coast, in English Pleasure, and when we went to a little show there, people were rushing up to him going "OH MY GOSH! IS THIS ELDORADO!?!?!" Getting all excited. I felt like a celebrity.











"How are these horses related to YOURS?"

Negatraz- Grandfather
Pro-Fire- Grandfather
Baske Afire- My horses grandfather is his sire
Promotion- Great Grandfather
VF Premonition- Sire!!
Witraz- Great Grandfather
Fortel- Great Grandfather
Gdansk- Great Grandfather
Tradito- Grandfather

If I could remember his dam's name... there would be a lot more!! But... Sadly... I don't have his papers in hands reach.

How dare I forget his granfather Bask++++ *face palm*








http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x26/Itzellieandyouknowit/bask1.jpg


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

^Beautiful horses! My old arab shares some of the same bloodlines as well, he had Witraz in him twice or three times, and I think he had Baske Afire too. I'm actually pretty sure I have heard of your horse as well... haha you ARE a celebrity!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> My gelding ain't famous (except for perhaps being the one they always suspect first of tearing down the wire), but his sire is the recently deceased GS Khochise+++//, grandsire the great Khemosabi++++//.
> 
> Pickles, and a pic of Khemo so you can see the feint resemblance of their facial markings, which I thought was cool carried over:


 
Oh man, serious pang of jealousy. The famous khemosabi? Man.. You are LUCKY!


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know that I can say that my horse is famous, but I can say that he's significant.

Meet 'Bub'.









That's my boy. Relaxed, rested and spoiled, just basking in the sun on a warm summer day. As you can see by his lolling tongue, he's EXTREMELY stressed out. 

Of course, this is what I want for him. A nice relaxing life. He's spent the last six of his short eight years as 'Mr. Wolverine', a turf-running thoroughbred racehorse. 
His pedigree shows such relatives as Buckpasser, Bold Ruler, Native Dancer, War Admiral and Man O War (on both sire and dam's lines).

Anyway, his claims to fame are a.) having won over $342k in 23 starts (5 wins, 6 places, 2 shows) and b.) having beaten Lava Man in the 2008 Khaled Stakes.

You can watch that race right here:





That was then: (he raced with his tongue out, too!)









This is now:









Spoiled! Eating bran mash and wearing a fly mask (both of which were new to him). His racing days are over, and he's now going to be a spoiled and lover pleasure horse that'll be used to take me around on trails and sometimes carry my daughters.

Here he is getting his hooves trimmed:









...and chasing his best girl Sabrina (the other half of my username)









them putting their minds together:









and him trotting around:









As you can see in that last pic, he's ribbing just a little. On top of that he might have ring bone. For now, he's passing the days getting fattened up in a nice soft stall (not the minipasture that the topmost pic showed). We're having the ring bone issue looked into ASAP before he's ridden again. He's had a hard enough life so far.

So far, he's learned to enjoy apples, bran mash, senior pellets and some other treats.

Carrots, I'm fairly certain he'd already experienced, but watermelon is on his 'I dunno that, so I'm not eatin' it' list.

Anyway, as I told one of the ladies who boards at the same ranch we do - I don't care if I can never ride him. He's my Bub and I love him.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow ! He beat Lava Man! Thats awesome in my books lol


----------



## lauralee320 (Aug 9, 2010)

My TB's grandsire, "Avatar" won the Belmont Stakes in 1975. =]


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

That was then: (he raced with his tongue out, too!)









Some trainers actually tie the horse's tongue so that it hangs out the side (if you watch races, sometimes you'll see a person cutting the strap as soon as the horse returns from the race). It prevents the horse from getting his tongue over the bit & is also meant to help them breath while running. He probably does it out of habit now.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I think my horse might be  Well, not him, but his sire

Here's his daddy, he was 3 time world champion for something . . . In halter I think . . .








And here's his mommy. Just a ranch horse








And here's Spirit (<3) I don't really think he looks like either of his parents . . .


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

My gelding has a lot of famous horses in his bloodlines.. as I thoroughly researched them 
Will post them all soon


----------



## missyhorse (Aug 9, 2010)

I've won lots of championships but my horses are not famous! 
One of my horses has Northern Dancer as her grandfather. He was a famous race horse. My other horses sire is Kadans who is a Grand Prix dressage horse. My filly's sire is another jumper named Tacorde. He is not really famous but he does the big jumpers. He's a cool horse to watch.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

My OTTB is not famous, Won about 50k in his races but his bloodline includes Secretariat, Bold Ruler, Northern Dancer, Native Dancer, Damascus and some more that I can't remember on the top of my head  Now he is just big lazy, spoiled gelding!! As seen in the picture below


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

My thoroughbred is the great-granddaughter of Secretariat on the sire's side and Alydar on the dame's. Is that famous? She broke her maiden at the $20,000 level at Santa Anita.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually, the story of how I got her is kind of interesting. I will just post that here too Second Chance Ranch - Equine Rescue, Rehabilitation and Transitioning - Elma,WA


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul's grandsire Freckles Playboy









Paul's great grandsire Great Pine









Paul's great great grandsire Peppy San Badger









Paul's sire Play Red










All very famous cutting horses


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i wouldnt say my race horse is famous, but she is a dang good horse. she is my pole and race horse. her sire and grandsire are very famous. her sire is simidancer. he has won over $309,698 and his grandsire is Belindas Boy, but is the grandsire on the dams side...... shocked me!!!!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

o and by the way im new to this and i dont know how to use it so please add me as a friend and help me out i have no idea how to use this forum thing


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

my quarter horse is a Zippo Pine Bare grandson he also has Doc Bar lines 

My Arab is related to quite a few of Lady Wentworth's founding stallions and she has the kellogg bloodlines i cant list them all as im not at home and am on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

